# Sticky  Serial Number List for MH starting with 1936



## alleyyooper

Massey Harris serial Number list


Challenger 1936 – 37 130,001 to 133,366

Pacemaker 1936 – 37 107,001 to 109,837

GP 4wd 1930 -- 35 (Hercules flat head engine) 300,001 to 303,000
1936 – 38 (MH overhead valve engine) 303,001 to ?

Model 25 1932 – 37 69,001 to 73,111
1938 A gears 73,112 to ?
1938 B gears 85,001 to ?


Pacemaker twin power (gas) 
1938 109,838 to ?
(distillate)
1938 120,001 to ?
(OPA gas)
1938	200,403 to ? 
(VPA gas)
1938	201,042 to ? 
(VPA Distillate)
1938 201,501 To ? 
(OPA Distillate)
1938	204001 to ?

Challenger twinpower gas
1938	133,367 to ?
Challenger Distillate
1938 140,001 to ?

_____________________________________________
101 Super & Senior 201.3 cid Chrysler engine.
255,001 to 258,285 Row crops
335,001 to 357,870 Standards

With 217 cid Chrysler engine
258,286 to 260,017 Row crops
357,871 to 358,918 Stanards

With 226 cid Cont. engine
260,018 to 272506 Row crops
358,919 to 365,423 Standards

102 Senior Distillate 244 cid Cont. engine.
265,001 to 265,286 Row crops
365,001 to 367,423 Standards


101 Senior standard 
1938	335,001 
1939	335,603 
1940	356,792 
1941 358,188 
1942	358,869 
1943	358,975
1944	359,457
1945	360,927
1946	362520

__________________________________________________


102 Senior standard 
1941 365,001 
1942 365,202
1943 366,062 
1944 366,183
1945 367,353

Distillate engine 244 cid Cont. 
385,001 to 367,423 

_____________________________________________________

101 Junior Standard
1939	377,001 
1940	377,928 
1941	379,550 
1942	379,815 
1943	379,855 
1944	380,641 
1945	382,569 
1946	384,298

124 cid Cont. engine
377,001 to 378,713 
140 cid Cont. engine 
378,714 to 380,462 Distillate Standard
385,001 to 386,985
162 cid Cont. engine
380,463 to 385,641
Distillate standard
386985 to 392,750


----------



## alleyyooper

*Page 2*

Page 2

There are missing production years in this list of 101, 102, Juniors,81's and 82's
Also the 203 models with the 330 Cont. engine

These missing production years have to be a result of many plants switching to building war products. I know for a fact that in many areas of the country they held lottery drawings for the few tractors dealers got. Many tractor mfg's did switch back to building farming equipment too, do to the demand for food not being raised in Europe 
**** please make comments in a seprate post on this matter.
Thank you.  Al 

102 Junior Standard. (Some confusion here) 

1939	385,001
1940	385,204
1941	385,450
1942	386,099
1943	386,662
1944	390,001
1945	390,994
1946	391,913


The confusion here is that my list does not show a 102 Junior standard but shows a 101 standard twice so I assume there was a misprint.

__________________________________
101 Junior row crop

1939	375,001
1940	376,158
1941	395,570
1942	397,637
1943	398,596 a change accrued here mid year I believe. New # start 500,001
1944	500,003
1945	502,436
1946	503,779 

124 cid Cont. engine
375,001 to 376,985

140 cid Cont. engine
376,986 to 376,999 and 395,001 to 399,682 
Distillate row crop 140 cid Cont. engine 
387,001 to 387,844

162 cid Cont. engine
399,683 to 505,513

Distillate row crop
387,844 to 398,172

____________________________________
102 Junior row crop

1939	387,001
1940	387,031
1941	387,127
1942	387,419
1943	387601
1944	387,844
1945	388,240
1946	388,995

_____________________________________

201 G Chrysler 242 cid engine 

1940	91,201
1941	91,541 
1942	91,691 to 91,703

________________________________________

202 G 290 Cid Cont. engine.

1940	95,001
1941	95,002
1942	95,182 to 95,223

__________________________________________

203 G 330 Cid cont. engine

1944	95,223
1945	95,295
1946	95,338

My list also has some comfusion here as there is no numbers for 1945 but goes from 44 to 47 skipping 45 & 46 I think this is a misprint also.

__________________________________

203 Distillate 330 Cid Cont. engine
1940	98,001
1941	98,028
1942	98,364
1943	98,674
1944	98,807
1945	shows no numbers for 1945 another misprint I believe.
Models changed in 1947 to the 44 –55 models, the war was winding down by this date.

1946	99,689
**1947	100,120 ** I am sure these were all model 55’s and the 
numbers are a year off from 1944.


----------



## alleyyooper

81 Standard

1941	425,001
1942	425,678
1943 ? skipped year
1944	425,757
1945	425,780
1946	426,803
Again I am not sure about the skipped year Possiable Canadian plant switched to war production? Then production was moved to USA for model year 1944 ?????

_______________________________

81 Row crop Again there is a skipped year for 1943.

1941	400.001
1942	403,168

1944	403,354
1945	403,364
1946	404,664

* see above note under standard listing
_____________________________

82 standard

1941	435,001
1942	435,279
1943	435,452
1944	Again a missing year here, only 6 built during 1943 also.**
1945	435,458
1946	435,738

_____________________________

82 Row crop

1941 420,001
1943 420,055
1944 none
1945 420,274
1946 420,307

_______________


----------



## alleyyooper

The model 20 
What and why the over lap between the 81 at the start and the 22 at the end of the production run???
This question has baffled Massey people for years. 

Again please comment on this in a separate thread.
Thank you  Al

***Starting with the 20 the serial numbers would start with the model of the tractor. for example 20 GR 1,001 was the first gas row crop built of the model 20

20 G Standard

1946 1,001
1947 1,002
1948 2,230

____________________________

20G Row crop

1946 1,001
1947 1,580
1948 3,584


______________________________
20K Standard * K stands for Kerosene 

1947 1,001
1948 1,819

________________________________

20K Row crop

1947 1,001
1948 1,354

________________________________
22 Row Crop

1948	1,001
1949	2,096
1950	4,580
1951	7,649
1952	10,243
1952 20,046 ** see note below. 
1953	20,585
__________________________________
22 Standard

1948	1,001
1949	1,542
1950	3,208
1951	4,532
1952	5,717
1952 20,046 ** See note below.
1953	20585
____________________________________
22K Row Crop 

1948	1,001 
1949	1,154
1950	1,336
1951	1,558
1952	1,776 
1952 20,046**** See note below.
1953	20585

_______________________________________
22K Standard

1948	1,001
1949	1,317
1950	1,563
1951	1,613
1952	1,748 
1952 20,046 *** see note below .
1953	20,585

******A mid year change occurred here I believe. The serial numbers from here in both the Row Crop & Standard Gas are the same as the Kerosenes. Perplexing I must say, I'm going to check in on this to see if I can find some answers.

__________________________________

The Pony, early ones before 1953 are all Massey red in color. Some after 1953 were painted gray and sold thru Ferguson dealers.

Model 11 & 14 Pony

1947 PGS 1,001
1948 PGS 1,382
1949 PGA 1,001
1950 PGA 10,817
1951 PGA 13,591
1952 PGA 17,994
1953 PGA 22,007
1954 23,149 


_____________________________________________

The Pacer looks like a pony but has a 92 cid Cont engine instead of the 62 cid the pony has. 
Model 16 Pacer

1954	50,001
1955 51,613

______________________________________________


Model 21 Colt Looks like a 22 with 3 point hitch and a 124 CID Cont. L head engine. A rare Massey.

1952	1,001
1953 1,417 

__________________________________ 

Model 23 Mustang 140 CID Cont. L head engine and 3 point hitch.

1952	1,001
1953	1,666
1954	4,346
1955	4,553

_______________________________________










_________________________________


----------



## alleyyooper

30 Standard

1946	1,001
1947	1,002
1948	2,120
1949	3,194
1950	5,567
1951	7,491
1952	8,696
1952	30,001
1953	30,596

__________________________________
30K standard
1947 1,001
1948	1,894
1949	3,251
1950	3,531
1951	3,861
1952	30,001
1953	30,596

____________________________________
30 Row Crop 

1947	1,001
1948	1,002
1949	6,825
1950	9,345
1951	13,816
1952	17934
1952	30,001
1953	30,596

___________________________
30K Row Crop

1947	1,001
1948	1,225
1949	2,010
1950	2,393
1951	2,731
1952	30,001
1953	30,596

_______________________________
33	
Seems as though they didn’t list the standards, row crops, gas or diesels separate for this model.

1952	1,001
1953	2,055
1954	6,617
Last number built is listed as 
9,782
_________________________________
44 special gas & diesel

1953	50,001
1954	51,364
1955	58,067

___________________________________
44 standard

1946	1,001
1947	1,141
1948	1,871
1949	4,528
1950	9,581
1951	13,726
1952	17,059
1952	40,001
1953	43,700

______________________________________
44K Standard
1946	1,001
1947	1,011
1948	1,441
1949	3,598
1950	4,827
1951	6,019
1952	6,787
1952	40,001
1953	43,700
________________________________________
44D Standard
1948	1,001
1949	1,023
1950	2,180
1951	3,989
1952	5,639
1953	40,001
1954	43,700
__________________________________________
44 Row Crop

1946	1,001
1947	1,002
1948	2,048
1949	5,342
1950	13,822
1951	21,815
1952	31,275
1952	40,001
1953	43,700

_______________________________________
44K Row Crop

1947	1,001
1948	1,079
1949	1,857
1950	2,600
1951	3,330
1952	40,001
1953	43,700

____________________________________________
44D Row Crop

1949 1,001
1950	1,004
1951	2,483
1952	4,704
1952	40,001
1953	43,700

______________________________________________
44-6 Standard with Cont. 226 Cid L head engine.

1947	1,001
1948	2,001
1949 no numbers listed.
1950 2,601

____________________________________
44-6 Row Crop with Cont. 226 Cid L head engine.

1946	1,001
1947	1,002
1948	2,983
1949	4,755
1950	5,255
1951	5,461

_____________________________________
44 Vineyard

1950	1,001
1951	1,031
1952	40,001
1953	43,700

_______________________________________
44 Orchard
1950	1,001
1951	1,101
1952	40,001
1953	43,700
______________________________________
44D Orchard

1950 1,001
1951 1,002


----------



## alleyyooper

55 Standard

1946 1,001
1947 1,116
1948 2,132
1949 3,554
1950 5,468
1951 6,339
1952 10,001
1953 13,017
1954 15,299
1955 17,059


55 K Standard

1946 1,001
1947 1,013
1948 1,554
1949 3,033
1950 4,078
1951 4,808
1952 5,513

1952 10,011
1953 13,017
1954 15,299
1955 17,059

55D Standard

1949 1,001
1950 1,023
1951 2,058
1952 10,011
1953 13,017
1954 15,299
1955 17,059

55 Riceland & Hillside

1949 1,001
1959 1,013
1951 1,110
1952 10,011
1953 13,017
1954 15,299
1955 17,059

55 G SA, G SWA, G SHA

1951 1,001
1952 GSWA 1,025
1952 10,011
1953 13,017
1954 15,299
1955 17,059

55 G ISH

1951 1,002
1952 1,100
1952 10,011
1953 13,017
1954 15,299

55 D ISH

1951 1,002
1952 1,190
1952 10,011
1953 13,017
1954 15,299

Model 50 the new style after buying Ferggie.

1956 500,001
1957 510,764

333

1956 20,001
1957 22649

444

1956 70,001
1957 73,989

555

1955 20,001
1956 20,113
1957 21,133
_________


----------

